# Delta Lathe 12" 46-700



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I just bought a used Delta Lathe from a LJ'er who is selling tools for a friend who passed away and is helping out the widow. I found and downloaded the owners manual online, but NOWHERE does it say what the spindle size is.
My small lathe is 3/4×16, but I haven't got a clue what this big boy uses.

Just thought one of you guys might know before I do more surfing on the internet.

Thanks guys in advance for any help!

A good word for 489tad who is putting forth a great effort helping sell all those tools for a friend's widow.
Check out his page and see all the great stuff he has left.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Possibly 30mm x 3.5mm but you are in that non metric weird place are you not?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

MT-2 headstock spindle on that lathe is 1" x 8 TPI.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

robscastle, No we don't use the Queens measuring system, but we DO throw shrimp on the Barbie all the time.

Wildwood, thank you for the info!!! You saved me a lot of trouble.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

A way to check it out for future reference is take a rule and count how many threads in an inch and then check the diameter in safe manner.

I'm still waiting to grind my cutting tools. their on my list. LOL!


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Doc, but that's waaaay too simple for me!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Me too! But old dogs can learn new tricks. It just takes us longer. LOL!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well said uncle stumpy ! wow stumpy eh ? that sounds painful don't tell me it was a circumcision gone horribly wrong? That's what happens with d i y medicine. Was it the electric pencil sharpener in the hands of a manically obsessed cheapskate Rabbi. Alistair


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow Scotsman, finally somebody who is as goofy as I am! No maniacal Rabbi's for me.
I lost half a finger at work and my nephew thought the Uncle Stumpy thing was hysterical. Dam kids!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Better than losing half of something else

Electric pencil sharpner ! is that how they do it

You would want to have a good grip me to even get close!


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't even want to think about it in a pencil sharpener!!!!!!


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

The rockwells are great , smooth. My grandson likes the rockwell better than the Powermatic 45, I could never decide on that issue. Maybe because I added the lights for him.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

RJ2, beautiful machine and a really nice setup!
Also, that is one honkin' spindle sander!!!


----------

